# Need your input : What is 1 thing you are afraid & one thing you love as a Student of martial arts?



## Ogata (May 13, 2015)

Hello everybody! 
Doing research about martial arts. Any past ,present , or future student of any martial arts system can participate.

Thank You


----------



## Tez3 (May 13, 2015)

Welcome to MT. Do you want to introduce yourself and tell us something about yourself?


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 13, 2015)

I'm afraid of getting hurt; so, I work on my elusiveness; because, there is nothing like not being there, when it hits the fan.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 13, 2015)

I'm afraid there may come a time I will not be able to do the arts I love because of illness or disability. I love the friends I have made in he arts and I love the fact that there is always something more to learn as I evolve as a person and a martial artiest


----------



## donald1 (May 13, 2015)

Getting hurt! Dont want to get hurt
What do I like? Easier question would be, whats not to like... for me I like the various forms, techniques, styles, weapons, history, especially when that weapon is SHINY! Well they dont need to be shiny, thats irrelevant but in my opinion... shiny looks more prefferable


----------



## ks - learning to fly (May 13, 2015)

I think my biggest fear - although it's happened several times, as expected - is getting hurt.. never fun..
also, being hurt means you can't train and if I can't be in the dojang - I am nothing but mad..

One thing - of many - that I love about TKD is always learning new things - it never ends!!!


----------



## zzj (May 14, 2015)

I'm afraid of wasting my teacher's and classmates' time when I don't get what they are teaching or practicing with me. I'm not that afraid of getting hurt, not because I have not gotten hurt before (I have, on a few occasions) but because my getting hurt stemmed almost entirely from my own stupidity.

The thing I love most is the feeling of doing my forms, my chosen MA is infamously done slowly and gently but that results in a kind of flow and sensation of body awareness that is wonderful to experience.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 14, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Welcome to MT. Do you want to introduce yourself and tell us something about yourself?



Sounds reasonable, especially your intended use of the information you ask for.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 14, 2015)

hard to say one thing in each category, but will try as an older newbie in Martial Arts.

Fears?  Failing at  - I guess in the fundamental skills and abilities of self defense.

Love ?  That it may help slow aging declines in mental and physical abilities . Basically will help keep my mind, body, and sprit as sharp as possible.


----------



## Ken Morgan (May 16, 2015)

I haven't been afraid of anything since elementary school.
I love training with, hanging around with, folks who have the same odd interests as me.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 4, 2015)

Ken Morgan said:


> I haven't been afraid of anything since elementary school.
> I love training with, hanging around with, folks who have the same odd interests as me.


I would hope you would, at least, show some serious respect for train crossings and traffic lights.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 4, 2015)

*What is 1 thing you are afraid?*

Situation 1: Your MA training doesn't work.

- Someone attacks you on the street.
- You throw the most powerful punch from your training.
- After you fist have met with his face, he is still standing, smiles at you, pulls out a knife, and stabs into your chest.

Situation 2: Your MA training works too well.

- Someone attacks you on the street.
- You don't remember what you have done, he drops dead right in front of you.
- You spend the rest of your life in prison.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 4, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> *What is 1 thing you are afraid?*
> 
> - Someone attacks you on the street.
> - You don't remember what you have done, he drops dead right in front of you.
> - You spend the rest of your life in prison.


I would probably remember doing something like that.


----------



## Ironbear24 (Feb 20, 2016)

My fears are not related to martial arts. They are stupid things such as fear of getting food poisoning from unfamiliar restaurants and food in general. I hate traveling to unfamiliar places and fear choking and allergic reactions to unfamiliar foods.

I avoid all seafood and nuts and tropical fruit because I don't want to "chance it".

I love martial arts because I enjoy challenging myself to become stronger. I in general have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 20, 2016)

Ogata said:


> Hello everybody!
> Doing research about martial arts. Any past ,present , or future student of any martial arts system can participate.
> 
> Thank You



Afraid of disappointing my Sensei. Love seeing students improve when the light comes on.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 20, 2016)

Only one post from the OP and nothing in the months since, a thank you would have been nice to those who have spent time answering for the OP's  research. Such interesting answers deserved a thank you at least


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 20, 2016)

well, i personally cant say im afraid of anything in the Martial Arts, with the exception of pooping myself during a class. yes this is a serious answer, i have a medical condition.
the "What i hate about the Martial Arts" is a long and unfortunate list.

1.) The Politics of the History of the Martial Arts.
2.) The Red Tape involved when you get caught in the middle of it.
3.) When your Instructor has some thing against you or does not want to teach you.
4.) When your accused of trying to intentionally hurt your fellow students.
5.) When your told you're no longer welcome and your fellow student agree.
6.) When you know more (about the system your training in) than your Instructor does.
7.) When your highest ranking student stabs you in the back and thinks your trying to get some thing from him.
8.) well im sick of typing this crap out and the memories are putting me in a bad mood.

I'm not sure why you would want to know this kind of information and i hope its not for you to justify in your mind something that has happened to you that you feel you were wronged. if that makes sense.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 21, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> well, i personally cant say im afraid of anything in the Martial Arts, with the exception of pooping myself during a class. yes this is a serious answer, i have a medical condition.
> the "What i hate about the Martial Arts" is a long and unfortunate list.
> 
> 1.) The Politics of the History of the Martial Arts.
> ...



Er… what?

Seriously, what are you going on about here? There was no question asking what you hate (you asked that yourself), so querying anothers motive in asking something they didn't ask is a bit… uh… off. Secondly, from your list, it frankly sounds like the major issue has been you… whether simply in your head, or a more realistic set of reactions to your behaviours, you have in your list instructors who don't want to teach you, schools and students who want you to leave, concerns about your control, and the belief that you know more about your art than your teachers… yeah… if this is even half right, I'd probably ask you to leave as well… and bluntly, I can pretty much guarantee that you don't know half as much as you think you do about your system.


----------



## Ironbear24 (Feb 21, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> well, i personally cant say im afraid of anything in the Martial Arts, with the exception of pooping myself during a class. yes this is a serious answer, i have a medical condition.
> the "What i hate about the Martial Arts" is a long and unfortunate list.
> 
> 1.) The Politics of the History of the Martial Arts.
> ...



Wtf?


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 21, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> Er… what?
> 
> Seriously, what are you going on about here? There was no question asking what you hate (you asked that yourself), so querying anothers motive in asking something they didn't ask is a bit… uh… off. Secondly, from your list, it frankly sounds like the major issue has been you… whether simply in your head, or a more realistic set of reactions to your behaviours, you have in your list instructors who don't want to teach you, schools and students who want you to leave, concerns about your control, and the belief that you know more about your art than your teachers… yeah… if this is even half right, I'd probably ask you to leave as well… and bluntly, I can pretty much guarantee that you don't know half as much as you think you do about your system.



the initial post:
Hello everybody!
Doing research about martial arts. Any past ,present , or future student of any martial arts system can participate.

Thank You
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
if i read that correctly, my response is valid and also "MY" opinion on "MY" history in "MY" experience of the MAs to Ogatas post.

With all due respect sir, and i do value and respect your opinion if i ask for it, you do not know me and more importantly you do not know my history, the fact that other instructor in that particular system know more than i, is moot since that is not what i stated. your assumptions in your post are just that and makes no difference to me either way. If Ogata does not know what i meant in my post he is certainly welcome to ask me, and not to start a flame war here but if you have anything to ask me, why not ask privately and not publicly air your opinion of me when you have no idea who i am or what i have been through. i read into some thing Ogata said, replied to Ogata, and if Ogata wishes to question me then he is more than welcome to. 
again if you wish to know more, i will be more that happy to explain to you as well.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 21, 2016)

Poop in class? lol, I've seen a couple of MMA fighters do that and a couple throwing up. Consequence I imagine of having people 'jump' on your innards. Otherwise there's some serious issues going on in that post.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 21, 2016)

PS. Ogata made one post in May last year. I don't think she's going to reply now.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 21, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> the initial post:
> Hello everybody!
> Doing research about martial arts. Any past ,present , or future student of any martial arts system can participate.
> 
> ...



There was no question of whether or not you could respond (one might question as to why, considering the OP hasn't been back in a year… but that's another question), it was why you were questioning their motivations in asking something they didn't ask (what you hate about martial arts).



ShawnP said:


> With all due respect sir, and i do value and respect your opinion if i ask for it, you do not know me and more importantly you do not know my history,



Bluntly, I can see more than enough of your history in that little post.



ShawnP said:


> the fact that other instructor in that particular system know more than i, is moot since that is not what i stated.



Again, you're arguing against something not said… for one thing, I never said anything about any "other instructors"… nor did you. Your comment was that you "know more (about the system you're training in) than your instructor"… which I can practically guarantee is your own false belief.



ShawnP said:


> your assumptions in your post are just that and makes no difference to me either way.



Believe it or not, there was very little assumption in my post… what there was was a reading of a very odd post, one that shows a great number of worrying trends, that is very easy to analyse. It is a snapshot, sure… but a rather telling one. Now, if you decide to still think that it's all everyone else's fault, and not anything to do with you, honestly, that's your issue.



ShawnP said:


> If Ogata does not know what i meant in my post he is certainly welcome to ask me, and not to start a flame war here but if you have anything to ask me, why not ask privately and not publicly air your opinion of me when you have no idea who i am or what i have been through. i read into some thing Ogata said, replied to Ogata, and if Ogata wishes to question me then he is more than welcome to.
> again if you wish to know more, i will be more that happy to explain to you as well.



It's a public forum, and you posted your rantings publicly. As far as not knowing what you've been through, again, you might be surprised at how much you said…


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 21, 2016)

im sorry Mr Parker that you must continue to question the validity of people you do not know, as i have seen in your posts on these forums. if its a fight your looking for you will not find it here with me. if you wish to PM me thats fine but i will not get in a flame war with you or anyone else that i do not know or that does not know me, its your right to express your opinion as it is anyone else and i will from now on take your comments with a grain of salt as they say which i also my right.
again if you wish to know more you can always PM me.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 21, 2016)

Son, I'm not starting a fight with you. I'm pointing out the issues with the list you gave, as well as pointing out that you were inventing your own questions, then getting upset by them.


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 21, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> Son, I'm not starting a fight with you. I'm pointing out the issues with the list you gave, as well as pointing out that you were inventing your own questions, then getting upset by them.


Please do not call me son.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 21, 2016)

Then act like an adult.


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 21, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Poop in class? lol, I've seen a couple of MMA fighters do that and a couple throwing up. Consequence I imagine of having people 'jump' on your innards. Otherwise there's some serious issues going on in that post.


yes with age and disease my body does not function properly and as unfortunate as it may be, it happens and it is what it is. this is one of the reasons i decided to stop training.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 21, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> well, i personally cant say im afraid of anything in the Martial Arts, with the exception of pooping myself during a class. yes this is a serious answer, i have a medical condition.
> the "What i hate about the Martial Arts" is a long and unfortunate list.
> 
> 1.) The Politics of the History of the Martial Arts.
> ...


Shawn,
The original questions are in the thread title.
*"Need your input : What is 1 thing you are afraid & one thing you love as a Student of martial arts?"*
To help you out a bit; there are (2) specific questions asked.
1. What is 1 thing you are afraid of as a student of the martial arts?
2. What is one thing you love as a student of the martial arts?
I believe no one else saw or read anything about what are the things you 'hate' about the Martial Arts.


----------



## marques (Feb 21, 2016)

> What is 1 thing you are afraid & one thing you love as a Student of martial arts?


Afraid of bad partners and instructors (that give no opportunity to learn, but for mistakes and injuries).
I love great partners and instructors (that train and teach instead of ego fight).


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 21, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Shawn,
> The original questions are in the thread title.
> *"Need your input : What is 1 thing you are afraid & one thing you love as a Student of martial arts?"*
> To help you out a bit; there are (2) specific questions asked.
> ...



well thank you for "helping me out" and pointing that out Danny T, it is quite obvious its in the Title, that is why i clicked on the link in the first place.
for your information as stated in my other post, 
"i read into some thing Ogata said, replied to Ogata, and if Ogata wishes to question me then he is more than welcome to."
i figured this would clarify to anyone reading it but i guess not.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 21, 2016)

While it can make an interesting discussion perhaps we should be wary of furnishing the 'meat' that students want for their research, perhaps we should be encouraging them to do actual research instead of making a post here then waltzing off with the answers, as I said before a thank you for the posts would have been nice.
I suspect the 'research' was for a grading, the OP would have writing up the answers with a bit of fancy writing and hey presto a lazy way to write an essay.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 21, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> well thank you for "helping me out" and pointing that out Danny T, it is quite obvious its in the Title, that is why i clicked on the link in the first place.
> for your information as stated in my other post,
> "i read into some thing Ogata said..."


Exactly. And it was something that wasn't there.
My friend you even quote the OP as "What i hate about the Martial Arts". Where is that question put forth?


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 21, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Exactly. And it was something that wasn't there.
> My friend you even quote the OP as "What i hate about the Martial Arts". Where is that question put forth?


sorry this is dragging out like this, i didnt mean to convey to anyone that the OPs post asked this, i still dont see where i said that but none the less i guess i was misunderstood, misspoke, or what have you. since Tez3 is correct in saying "Ogata made one post in May last year. I don't think she's going to reply now." so maybe its time to lay this to rest since its of no importance to anyone.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 21, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Poop in class? lol, I've seen a couple of MMA fighters do that and a couple throwing up. Consequence I imagine of having people 'jump' on your innards. Otherwise there's some serious issues going on in that post.



Rapid dehydration and rehydration from trying to make weight are not good for your innards.


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 21, 2016)

Andrew Green said:


> Rapid dehydration and rehydration from trying to make weight are not good for your innards.


i would imagine any kind of extreme on the body is probably not good.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 21, 2016)

Andrew Green said:


> Rapid dehydration and rehydration from trying to make weight are not good for your innards.



Well yes, are you thinking of anyone in particular? Dada 5000's 'heart stopped' following loss to Kimbo Slice

Off subject but I have to say that is probably the worst fight I've ever seen and I have seen some really bad ones.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 21, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Well yes, are you thinking of anyone in particular? Dada 5000's 'heart stopped' following loss to Kimbo Slice
> 
> Off subject but I have to say that is probably the worst fight I've ever seen and I have seen some really bad ones.


I was laughing through the entire fight. Afterwards I found out about Dada's extreme weight loss leading up to it, and felt bad for laughing,


----------



## Rmada (Feb 21, 2016)

Afraid of injuring another student, love discovering abilities i never thought i had.


----------



## nijima2000 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi!
My biggest fear of martial arts is losing control of myself, I am afraid of getting in a fight where I'm in the right, but taking it too far to the point where I'm the villain. What I love about martial arts is the freedom you attain by their practice, it can make you feel indomitable and confident in your abilities.


----------



## Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> Son, I'm not starting a fight with you. I'm pointing out the issues with the list you gave, as well as pointing out that you were inventing your own questions, then getting upset by them.


Chris, just calling someone "son" is starting a fight with them.  You only do it when you're starting a fight, and you know it.


----------



## Flatfish (Feb 22, 2016)

Afraid of not getting to the point where I would feel reasonably competent at my art (yeah I know....shut up and train......)

Love: challenging myself and the rare moment when I do feel that I have actually improved.


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 22, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> Then act like an adult.


 Good Day Mr. Parker;
           i have sent you a PM Sir.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 26, 2016)

Steve said:


> Chris, just calling someone "son" is starting a fight with them.  You only do it when you're starting a fight, and you know it.



No, Steve, I have tried to explain this to you before, but, as with many other things, it simply didn't take… as you cannot see past your own preconceived notions, here or elsewhere. For the record, I use the term as what's referred to as a "stop phrase", or a pattern interrupt, in order to emphasise a point that hasn't made it through, and instead is being resisted with nothing but a stubborn denial… in other words, when someone's acting like a child refusing to listen. It also has the added emphasis of implying (outright stating, in most cases) that my experience and knowledge is somewhat further along than that of the person I'm dealing with.



ShawnP said:


> Good Day Mr. Parker;
> i have sent you a PM Sir.



I've received it, but I've been offline for the last few days. I'm going to respond to you there, but I will say publicly that I appreciate the way you have expressed yourself there. Thank you for that.


----------



## Steve (Feb 26, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> No, Steve, I have tried to explain this to you before, but, as with many other things, it simply didn't take… as you cannot see past your own preconceived notions, here or elsewhere. For the record, I use the term as what's referred to as a "stop phrase", or a pattern interrupt, in order to emphasise a point that hasn't made it through, and instead is being resisted with nothing but a stubborn denial… in other words, when someone's acting like a child refusing to listen. It also has the added emphasis of implying (outright stating, in most cases) that my experience and knowledge is somewhat further along than that of the person I'm dealing with.
> 
> 
> 
> I've received it, but I've been offline for the last few days. I'm going to respond to you there, but I will say publicly that I appreciate the way you have expressed yourself there. Thank you for that.


if you are using the word with one intent, but it consistently results in an unintended reaction, I'd say you are the one in stubborn denial.   Regardless of your intent, it is commonly perceived as what is called a diminutive, it is insulting and usually fans the flames of whatever new poster you've targeted as a victim of your bullying, making things worse.   I've shared that with you in the past, but as with many things, it just didn't take, as you cannot see past your preconceived notions.  For the record.  

When you use intentional diminutives, such as boy, son, or kiddo, it's unlikely that the target hears anything else.   Call a women "chick" and see if she hears anything else.

Unless it is intended to be insulting, which, if that's the case, is a violation of the tos not to mention very rude.


----------



## Buka (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't care if I'm called, boy, kiddo, old fart or anything else. But "son"....there have only been two people who have ever lived who have the right to call me son. 

Although not directed at me in any way, shape or form, I agree with Steve. I think the term can only cause trouble, intentional or not.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 27, 2016)

I've just done a bit of reading up on the use of 'boy', it seems it has a different connotations for Americans than it does to non Americans. For Americans it seems to have racist overtones which it doesn't elsewhere. We will quite often use the word boy as in 'you alright boy?' depends where you come from in the country, in the South West you are more likely to be called 'my lover' by everyone, male to male as well, or 'my ansome' I can imagine there are places in the US that a male wouldn't use those expressions to another male lol.



.


----------



## IceStorm (Feb 27, 2016)

yeah south west here, so none of them are uncommon, i personally would take no offence to it and the better i know someone the more abuse we throw at each other
But i'm a gamer we are not known for our civil language in online gaming lol 

so to the OP if he happens to return

Afraid: getting hurt
Love: health impact and shiney weapons


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 27, 2016)

IceStorm said:


> But i'm a gamer we are not known for our civil language in online gaming lol


what game are you currently into? and you're admitting  your a troll? at least that's what we call "Gamers" like that.


----------



## IceStorm (Feb 28, 2016)

Wide range of games, used to be competitive like counter strike, now I play co-op slower games, currently killing floor 2 , Star Citizen, Ark and shortly moving to The Division
Troll is more doing it for the sake of annoying others for your own fun to cause arguments

However its normal to scream profanities when you die, especially in competitive or games where you lose everything when you die, not aimed at anyone just the usual frustration, troll in games is not really heard of anymore, it's more greifing, trolling is on forums
Most gamers will shout and curse while playing regardless if anyone can hear them, that's what I mean, we tend to be calmer IRL as you get your stress out while playing. Bad Language is then what use and hear all the time from others and yourself while gaming so verbal abuse means little IRL, threatening behaviour on the other hand we never see so that would get to me more than it does most on here
That's the life of spending all day everyday online shelters from outside world but you are used to it on a screen or hearing it means nothing


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 28, 2016)

IceStorm said:


> Wide range of games, used to be competitive like counter strike, now I play co-op slower games, currently killing floor 2 , Star Citizen, Ark and shortly moving to The Division
> Troll is more doing it for the sake of annoying others for your own fun to cause arguments
> 
> However its normal to scream profanities when you die, especially in competitive or games where you lose everything when you die, not aimed at anyone just the usual frustration, troll in games is not really heard of anymore, it's more greifing, trolling is on forums
> ...



you haven't played CSGO or L4D2 lately then, i think there are more trolls playing L4D2 than any other i have seen or heard of and the game is OLD and still there are new players every day trolling and there are just as many "griefers" (grievers). i am also a gamer but have as of late just been playing CSGO and L4D2, i just couldn't see spending money on any more online games that are so easily hacked so i started playing around in Hammer Editor to make a few levels of my own, 2 of which are in the Steam workshop, seems all i can do after a days work is sit and bush buttons. i am also part of an online community that specifically endorses a sanctuary for fair play and no foul/racist language but i am a trooper when i play off server and in L4D2. 
its always nice to meet a fellow gamer, and in the most inconspicuous places. who would have thought


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 28, 2016)

IceStorm said:


> That's the life of spending all day everyday online shelters from outside world but you are used to it on a screen or hearing it means nothing



My working life was full of abuse lol, swearing was the usual way of talking though I didn't and still don't, physical threats were fairly common too. I tend to forget when I'm somewhere with Guide leaders for example how shocked people get when someone either gets abusive or starts ranting, it's like water off a ducks back to me, though I still tell people to stop swearing if children are around. We sometimes get quite aggressive parents and the poor Guide and Brownie leaders are totally upset for quite a while at having been sworn at and having people in your face, I'm 'yeah, try even think about it sunshine you'll be on your backside quicker than you can blink'. I do forget that it is traumatic to be verbally abused and physically intimidated, which I shouldn't really.


----------



## IceStorm (Feb 28, 2016)

I never played csgo, I did play source for about a week, but really I quit when 1.6 came out, l4d2 I did love it only played it within my group, I imagine random games could have been a nightmare, its not the most forgiving co-op game, every death is someone else's fault lol

You should look into killingfloor first one is still cheap plays perfect like cs did pre version 1, has silly amount of content from workshop, kf2 is still too early and just not as clean-cut, community is generally  very good

I can't recommend anyother game as you say none have been great for many reasons

Tez basically the same for me, apart from the physical side and face to face, iv spent so much time talking to abusive people and calming them down, verbal or written means nothing to me, most of these people would never act like that face to face but put them behind a phone or keyboard and off they go...

Face to face I never see it so I'm sure if someone I did not know was physically abusive\intimidating I would be "shocked"
Can only think of a few times since I left school and generally I recognise it coming and talk them down or get myself and others out the way
Iv been good the last year as I'm living with kids now so never sware they pick everything up, I'm not going to be the one teaching them, just last night the 4yo learnt a new word so now she can't stop saying "****" 

the games I generally play most parents would not let their kids play, tho there is no warning on The Division and its pretty bad from what played in the beta, the forums are 70% trolls bored people waiting on the games release, community could be iffy

Star Citizen is a game designed to have trolls, greifers and spammers, at least I assume it will, but iv never been one for playing that side, but without the greifers those games get stale, EvE with no pirates or corp thieving would be boring, says the carebear lol


----------



## MaxRob (Mar 6, 2016)

What I would be most afraid of is to have an accident or other issue that would nullify all my years of hard work, and fitness training, I am to afraid of pain as with a v high genetic pain threshold this I can manage.
The famous words of Adriano Directo Emperado were " make pain your friend".
What I endorse most is a training in humility, body fitness and respect for life and in the last possible scenario to know I may have an ability to fend off a dangerous situation , life can be dangerous in certain places.


----------



## MaxRob (Mar 6, 2016)

correction  above should read "I am not afraid of pain" not  " to afraid of pain" Thanks


----------



## MaxRob (Mar 6, 2016)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> *What is 1 thing you are afraid?*
> 
> Situation 1: Your MA training doesn't work.
> 
> ...


i agree position no2 that is a reality and scary.


----------



## Phobius (Mar 7, 2016)

Number 1 fear: Unrecoverable injury. Becoming crippled.

Number 1 love: Self awareness.


----------



## Emilee <3 (Mar 25, 2016)

Ogata said:


> Hello everybody!
> Doing research about martial arts. Any past ,present , or future student of any martial arts system can participate.
> 
> Thank You




I'm definitely afraid of injuries resulting from taekwondo or other injuries that prevent me from training, and one thing I love is the endless well of knowledge that I could eventually attain / my master and instructors and the family like atmosphere they create in the dojang (okay that's two things, but. . .)


----------



## TheThirdAncestor (Jul 15, 2016)

My fears stem around leading/teaching a form or technique to a new student(s); only a year "under my belt" so I still have a feeling of being "green" and don't want to misinform/improperly instruct another person when there are more advanced students about. At the same time, I understand that the advanced students are looking to progress further and learn new things and having to train new students can be difficult.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 15, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I've just done a bit of reading up on the use of 'boy', it seems it has a different connotations for Americans than it does to non Americans. For Americans it seems to have racist overtones which it doesn't elsewhere. We will quite often use the word boy as in 'you alright boy?' depends where you come from in the country, in the South West you are more likely to be called 'my lover' by everyone, male to male as well, or 'my ansome' I can imagine there are places in the US that a male wouldn't use those expressions to another male lol.
> 
> 
> 
> .







Famously done by bert newton to absolutely the wrong guy.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jul 15, 2016)

IM only afraid of hights and the doctor but i dont fear anything is karate I love all my forms sets and technique and basic


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 16, 2016)

TheThirdAncestor said:


> My fears stem around leading/teaching a form or technique to a new student(s); only a year "under my belt" so I still have a feeling of being "green" and don't want to misinform/improperly instruct another person when there are more advanced students about. At the same time, I understand that the advanced students are looking to progress further and learn new things and having to train new students can be difficult.


If you've only been training for a year, and there are more advanced students, you should not be teaching them new forms/techniques. If they're ready to learn, the sensei will teach them, and if s/he doesn't have time, s/he should be asking one of the more advanced students.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 16, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> If you've only been training for a year, and there are more advanced students, you should not be teaching them new forms/techniques. If they're ready to learn, the sensei will teach them, and if s/he doesn't have time, s/he should be asking one of the more advanced students.



Not necessarily. We have students of all levels teaching things to those lower ranked. Doing so helps them improve their own understanding. Yes, there will be things that need corrected. So what? There always are.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 16, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Not necessarily. We have students of all levels teaching things to those lower ranked. Doing so helps them improve their own understanding. Yes, there will be things that need corrected. So what? There always are.


To me, this depends. It is fine to help the younger ranks when they are having issues or forget something, but I dislike the idea of them teaching new material to the lower ranks, before they have a firm grasp on it themselves. Learning it the first time the wrong way is just asking for them to develop bad habits IMO.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 16, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> To me, this depends. It is fine to help the younger ranks when they are having issues or forget something, but I dislike the idea of them teaching new material to the lower ranks, before they have a firm grasp on it themselves. Learning it the first time the wrong way is just asking for them to develop bad habits IMO.



Please, show me one person who learned anything perfectly the first time through. I've never seen it done, or even heard a reliable story of anyone doing so.
If a 9th geup student doesn't have a firm enough grasp on the 10th geup material to teach it *at a level suitable for a 10th geup students ability* then they shouldn't have been promoted to 9th geup yet.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 16, 2016)

Buka said:


> I don't care if I'm called, boy, kiddo, old fart or anything else. But "son"....there have only been two people who have ever lived who have the right to call me son.
> 
> Although not directed at me in any way, shape or form, I agree with Steve. I think the term can only cause trouble, intentional or not.


I love your posts Buka...  And I agree.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 16, 2016)

What scares me. 

Know a guy who got hit so hard he gets vertigo. Know another who broke his leg. 

I really do not want to get crippled.

The broken leg i saw.  And i can tell you there were some pretty soft leg kicks thtown for a few months after that. 

What i love is seeing people face adversity and becoming better people for it.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 17, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Please, show me one person who learned anything perfectly the first time through. I've never seen it done, or even heard a reliable story of anyone doing so.
> If a 9th geup student doesn't have a firm enough grasp on the 10th geup material to teach it *at a level suitable for a 10th geup students ability* then they shouldn't have been promoted to 9th geup yet.


If I am learning something new, I want someone who can teach it well, regardless of whether or not I am a beginner, and regardless of the fact that I won't learn it perfectly. I (and many others) will have questions about it, that someone one geup ahead of me likely won't be able to answer...not because they don't know it well enough to advance, but because they don't know it in full detail and what their concerns were may not be what my concerns were. 
Also, presumably a more advanced student has had years of seeing people attempt to learn the different techniques, so they know what mistakes are likely to be made, and how to help the person overcome them. Someone who is fairly new themselves won't have that knowledge, unless they or someone who advanced with them had the same problem (and the same solution to overcome it works for both). 

An example of this is with teaching a roundhouse kick. Imagine a 9th geup (I don't know when they teach roundhouse in your system) is teaching how to throw a roundhouse kick to a 10th geup. The 9th geup may not have had issues pivoting while they learned it. Now they are teaching it to a 10th geup, who is not pivoting correctly. The person continues doing it wrongly, believing they are doing it correctly. Alternatively, the 10th geup is being taught by a 4th or 3rd geup how to throw a roundhouse kick. This guy has seen others have the same or similar issues, so they tell the 10th geup how he is pivoting incorrectly. The 10th geup attempts to change it, and whether or not he succeeds, he knows that this is something he needs to focus on before it becomes muscle memory. Similar things with keeping hands up, not winding your fist, and knowing how to balance your body.


----------



## TheThirdAncestor (Jul 17, 2016)

I apologize, I didn't mean to start a debate. Dirty Dog and kempodisciple: I believe you both make great points and are both correct but I suppose it comes down to each particular situation.

To give some clarity; after being asked to lead the class in five basic bridges of Wing Chun I said to one of the senior members that I felt like I shouldn't have been put in front of the class. He asked why and I said because I feel like I'm still too new to do so. He waved it off and said that I should be more confident and that everything looked good (he is very observant and watches everyone to make sure they are practicing drills/forms/etc. correctly and has given a great deal of insight in body movement as well as applications of form). He has also placed me with new members before and afterwards talked to me about how teaching is also a learning experience for oneself as you have to break down movement, body/limb placement, stances, etc. especially for those who lack any coordination.

I have been thinking about all of this lately and it's likely this fear stems from insecurities I have, which is something I have to work on. But I believe that being placed with new students is meant to enhance my own learning experience and that my Sifu wouldn't do so if he didn't think I was up to the task or that it would hinder the growth of others.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 17, 2016)

TheThirdAncestor said:


> I apologize, I didn't mean to start a debate. Dirty Dog and kempodisciple: I believe you both make great points and are both correct but I suppose it comes down to each particular situation.
> 
> To give some clarity; after being asked to lead the class in five basic bridges of Wing Chun I said to one of the senior members that I felt like I shouldn't have been put in front of the class. He asked why and I said because I feel like I'm still too new to do so. He waved it off and said that I should be more confident and that everything looked good (he is very observant and watches everyone to make sure they are practicing drills/forms/etc. correctly and has given a great deal of insight in body movement as well as applications of form). He has also placed me with new members before and afterwards talked to me about how teaching is also a learning experience for oneself as you have to break down movement, body/limb placement, stances, etc. especially for those who lack any coordination.
> 
> I have been thinking about all of this lately and it's likely this fear stems from insecurities I have, which is something I have to work on. But I believe that being placed with new students is meant to enhance my own learning experience and that my Sifu wouldn't do so if he didn't think I was up to the task or that it would hinder the growth of others.


That is a lot better than what I was picturing. There are many places where the senior members do not care about the others, so they do not pay any attention to the junior members, causing them to teach without fully understanding. If it is a learning experience, with supervision, I have no issues with it.


----------



## TheThirdAncestor (Jul 17, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> That is a lot better than what I was picturing. There are many places where the senior members do not care about the others, so they do not pay any attention to the junior members, causing them to teach without fully understanding. If it is a learning experience, with supervision, I have no issues with it.



I appreciate your understanding. Currently we have a Wing Chun student visiting from Florida who stated that classes are free form to the extent that most students just have to try and figure out what they are doing. It was surprising to hear but I suppose this is a larger problem in the martial arts world than I thought.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 18, 2016)

And now i am scared of being lobotomised by a knee.


----------



## Slapshot (Aug 25, 2016)

For me, it is kata.  Bunkai is so much BS nowadays.  So many "Great-Grandmasters" have created kata - or worst, modified them - without having a damn clue of real bunkai !
Like, for example, a teacher says " Turn around because another oponent is coming with a low kick...".  No, no and no !!
It's a throw, not a block !!!  The great fighters of the past would not have survived with such methods.  Therefore it's not that they are not working in the modern world ( well, some really are obsolete...) it's that we dont have the real bunkai.  Thank God (or whomever you like) we now have more and more realistic interpretation of kata.  I dont know if I can name people in this forum, but I will say that fantastic work is being done the past few years by an european gentleman.  After years of research, I know now that karate (REAL karate) is the most effective art on the planet.
So, a very long way of saying I'm afraid of being taught BS.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm afraid of looking like a fool when you forget a form at a tournament and love the sparring of martial arts. 

But the number 1 thing I love about martial arts is the fact that it gives me what I call the little kid high. 

My definition of the little kid high is the fix that little kids get when you blow their mind by showing them something new which is what martial arts does for me. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------

